# Can I borrow an XD45? Mine's in the shop.



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I sent my XD45 away to SA for a competition trigger job. 3.5# pull, over-travel stop, and reset reduction, along with a complete interior polish, and touch-up. (Getting Trijicons while she's away too... $95 installed!)

Now, I wait... I guess they have a LOT in for work, as they said to call "in a few weeks" to see how it's coming along!!!

I'm getting jittery...

I guess it'l just me more 9mm and 22LR down range for a few MONTHS!!!

Has anyone else sent a gun back to SA for work? How was the service while it was gone? How fast did you get it back? What did you get done?

JW


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Come on over to my place. I'll loan you my PX4 until you get your XD back.

In the mean time, take a deep breath. 

Hold it.

Release it slowly.

Now just breathe normally .. slowly.

Tell yourself to relax with each exhale.

Visualize your self in a place of peace and tranquility.

It'll all be over soon.

:watching:

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> I sent my XD45 away to SA for a competition trigger job. 3.5# pull, over-travel stop, and reset reduction, along with a complete interior polish, and touch-up. (Getting Trijicons while she's away too... $95 installed!)
> 
> Now, I wait... I guess they have a LOT in for work, as they said to call "in a few weeks" to see how it's coming along!!!
> 
> ...


I hope they do a good job for you Jeff but my shooting buddies experience with SA for the same thing was not good.

He sent his XD45 in for trigger work and when it arrived back it was no longer reliable. You never knew if it was going to go bang or not. To make a long story short he ended up having them put it back to stock configuration which they didn't accomplish very well either. He ended up out a couple of hundred bucks and with a pistol he couldn't trust.

It has been sold at additional loss.

I certainly hope your experience is different.

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I can't speak for the reliability trigger jobs on XDs, though I lean toward stock handguns. But the general rule with custom work is to take the time quoted and triple it. This way you won't be disappointed, but may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

They said to call in 3 weeks. That was 2 weeks ago...

tick, tick, tick...

If they f this one up, I'll personally drive to Geneseo and watch over a shoulder as it's fixed! lol

JW


----------

